
Text Only CNN - colinmegill
http://lite.cnn.io
======
ksaj
I've been using [http://lite.cnn.com](http://lite.cnn.com) for quite a long
time now. I think it's the same site as cnn.io, as they do look identical.

Keep in mind that they don't show all of their articles. So you miss a lot if
you only go to the text-only pages.

BUT if you care to notice the URL, it's very easy to convert a graphical site
link to a text-only one. The fact that there isn't already a plugin to do it
automagically is a surprise to me.

------
js2
NPR: [https://text.npr.org/](https://text.npr.org/)

------
jeffwass
This is great!

CNN has really pissed me off the past few years, not because of their
reporting, which I love. But with their insane in-your-face ads and auto play
vids, scroll-jacking, clickbaity links to cheesy spammy sites, etc.

A terrible web interface to what is otherwise top-end journalism.

------
DamonHD
It's generally good, but a couple of notes:

1) It can freeze up for days at a time with no new material.

2) Some articles make heavy references in the text to the images that you
cannot see!

